# Chest crushed by falling tree in Alabama



## auskip07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Not really sure how this happened since i wasnt there but my Step brother was cutting down a pine tree (saturday at 3pm) when the tree hit another on its way down and the top of a tree fell and crushed his dads chest. I was told he got up and then stumbled to his knees again before going down for good.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers for the family. Ron


----------



## square1 (Feb 23, 2015)

dangerous work, poor odds compared to many activities. Please accept my condolences to the family.
sad reminder that only the sawyer should be in the fall area, everyone else should be two tree lengths away minimum.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 4, 2015)

auskip07 said:


> Not really sure how this happened since i wasnt there but my Step brother was cutting down a pine tree (saturday at 3pm) when the tree hit another on its way down and the top of a tree fell and crushed his dads chest. I was told he got up and then stumbled to his knees again before going down for good.



Sad indeed to hear. Condolences.


----------



## Fubar (Mar 5, 2015)

my Condolences to your family .


----------

